# Anschaffung einer Goldforelle für den Teich



## Terminator (17. Okt. 2016)

Wollte mir eine Goldforelle in den 1,70 m Tiefen , 3m langen und 1,30 m breite Teich setzen . Der hat  ungefähr 6000 - 8000 liter . Ich würde mir  eine starke Solar pumpe kaufen die den ganzen Inhalt 4 - 5 mal Umweltzen würde. Geht das?


----------



## muh.gp (17. Okt. 2016)

Nein! Der Teich ist zu klein und vor allem im Sommer sollte die Temperatur nicht über 18 Grad gehen und das schaffst du bei den Ausmaßen nicht. Forelle und Gartenteich(__ lein) passt nicht.


----------



## Micha61 (18. Okt. 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Nein!


likelikelikelikelikelike......


----------



## teichinteressent (18. Okt. 2016)

Sind Goldforellen Einzelgänger?



> Ich würde mir eine starke Solar pumpe kaufen die den ganzen Inhalt 4 - 5 mal Umweltzen würde.


Die Stunde? Also 32000l/h. Das geht?
Und bei 'keine Sonne'?


----------



## troll20 (18. Okt. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Die Stunde? Also 32000l/h. Das geht?
> Und bei 'keine Sonne'?


Also bei mir sind 5000 Liter mal 5 nur 25.000 Liter, aber beim Rest sehe ich das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Okt. 2016)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Sind Goldforellen Einzelgänger?



nur die "echten" Forellen  (Salmo trutta Formenkreis) sind strikte Einzelgänger die außerhalb der Laichzeit keine Artgenossen in "Ihrem" festen Revier dulden Die Pazifiklachse, zu denen die Regenbogenforelle - die Goldforelle ist eine xanthische Farbform davon -  gehört sind auch außerhalb der Laichwanderung/-zeit wesentlich geselliger

auch wenn die Regenbogenforelle 20-22 Grad Wassertemperaturen verträgt ist das für einen normalen Gartenteich ohne einen dauernden Durchlauf von Bach-/Quellwasser immer noch unerreichbar kalt (mein 100.000l Tümpel kam diesen Sommer auch wieder locker auf 30 Grad und selbst in 1,6m wars net so viel kühler) - ne Sprungschicht, unter der es auch im Sommer dauerhaft kalt genug für Forellen bleibt bildet sich in stehenden Gewässern erst in 6-10m Tiefe aus


----------



## teichinteressent (19. Okt. 2016)

An so etwas dachte ich: 5 Forellen in 8000 Litern. Geht einfach nicht!


----------



## Koiteich2013 (19. Okt. 2016)

ICh hatte ja Regenbogenforellen und Goldforellen in meinem Teich.

2 Regenbogenforellen warem im FG in einem2m *2m*2m Sedimentbecken welches direkt im 12 Meter langen FG lag. Meist schwammen die beiden RF in diesem tieferen Areal .
Auffallend war das die beiden sich oft attackiert haben. Die Schwammen beide in so einem Kreis von 50cm Durchmesser und versuchten sich in Schwanz zu beißen.
Habe dann eine geangelt und geräuchert. Lecker. Ab dann war Ruhe. 
ICh habe mal Fischwirt gelernt und wir hatten damals rund 1000 Forellen in einem 6m * 6m Gehege. Damals habe ich soetwas nicht beobachten können.
Aber bei mir im FG sah das schon verdammmt nach Einzelgänger aus.

IM Schwimmteich hate ich 3 RF davon eine die brutal gewachsen ist. Die war fast doppelt so groß wie die anderen. Dann habe ich noch 3 Goldforellen hinzugegeben.
Die waren schön azuschauen und ab Juli/August sind die dann oft aus Freude gesprungen, oder haben nach Mücken gejagt. Dachte ich.

In Wirklichkeit sind die aber gesprungen um Ihre Plagegeister loszuwerden. Das Wasser hatte bei mir in den oberen Schichten bis zu 27Grad erreicht. In den tieferen 20Grad.
Vor allem das warme Oberflächenwasser muß optimale Bedingungen für dei Karpfenlaus gebracht haben.

Der Forellenzüchter von dem ich die Forellen habe sagte das die Karpfenlaus gerne auf hellere Fische geht. Ich kann Dir also definitiv sagen das es keinen Sinn macht. Da es einfach zu warm im Sommer ist.

Allerdings sehe ich dieses Problem im Oktober bis Mai nicht. Wer also gerne angelt und sich einen Spaß daraus machen will der kann es versuchen. Ich würde in dem Fall eindeutig zur Goldforelle greifen und schön mit karrotinhaltigen Futter füttern.

Wer meint das wäre Tierqüalerei sollte sich mal informieren was in der Fleischindustrie abgeht. Da wäre selbst das 8000 iter Becken vom Terminator eine Wellness Oase für die Forellen.

gruß

Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Okt. 2016)

Hi Heiko,

"geselliger lebend" heißt ja noch lange net deswegen auch problemlos "dicht auf der Pelle hockend". Auch alle Gruppen bildenden Fische brauchen im Gegensatz zu echten Schwarmfischen ihren eigenen Freiraum/Individualabstand zueinander

früher heiß es in der Aquaristik wegen der damals noch recht kleinen Becken auch immer Feuerschwänze (Epalzeorhynus bicolor) seien Einzelgänger und müßten daher einzeln gehalten werden

heute weiß man das die Fische eine "Rangordnung" aufbauen, Sind nur 2 Tere in einem 1m Becken  das dann auch noch deckungsarm ist __ fliegen so lange die Fetzen bis nur noch ein Tier übrig ist. 5-6 oder mehr Feuerschwänze in Becken die kaum doppelt so groß sind mit vielen Sichtbarrieren und Unterständen und schon lassen die "Kämpfe" nach und Verluste gibt es auch net mehr


----------



## rollikoi (20. Okt. 2016)

Koiteich2013 schrieb:


> Wer meint das wäre Tierqüalerei sollte sich mal informieren was in der Fleischindustrie abgeht. Da wäre selbst das 8000 iter Becken vom Terminator eine Wellness Oase für die Forellen.
> 
> gruß
> 
> Heiko



Hallo,

soll das nun eine Rechtfertigung sein um die Tiere nicht artgerecht zu hältern weil andere das ja auch nicht tun?

LG Bernd


----------



## Koiteich2013 (20. Okt. 2016)

Verstehe nicht was Du meinst. Wenn ich einen Fisch aus dem Knast beim Züchter hole und der dann 100 mal mehr Platz hat als vorher dann ist das in meinen Augen hundert mal artgerechter als vorher.


----------



## rollikoi (20. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,

es geht nicht nur um den Schwimmraum um Fische artgerecht zu halten. Und die artgerechte Haltung von Forellen bedingt Erfordernisse die man im Gartenteich fast gar nicht erreichen kann (als wichtiges Kriterium sei hier die Wassertemperatur genannt). Das wurde ja auch schon mehrfach hier geäußert. Bei der Forellenhaltung im Gartenteich ist der Frust quasi vorprogrammiert

LG Bernd


----------



## Terminator (20. Okt. 2016)

Also mit der Wassertemperatur hätte ich keine Probleme die liegt  so 10 -   14 Grad Celsius  und würde nur  3 Forellen halten. Ich habe schon einen Profi gefragt er meinte es könnte gehen aber nur mit aller höchstens drei  -  vier Forellen und nicht mehr.

Egal welche Jahreszeit ist mehr als 14 Grad Celsius beträgt die nicht.

Die FutterBeschaffung wäre auch einfach.      Da ich den Angelschein habe fange ich mir 3 gesunde Forellen  weil ich Schöne Fische im Teich haben will und statt einem Teich mit bunten , teuren , großen Kois  ist das eine schöne Alternative finde ich zumindestens.


----------



## Micha61 (21. Okt. 2016)

Terminator schrieb:


> Egal welche Jahreszeit ist mehr als 14 Grad Celsius beträgt die nicht.


Dein Thermometer, funktioniert aber ?


----------



## Teich4You (21. Okt. 2016)

Terminator schrieb:


> Die FutterBeschaffung wäre auch einfach.      Da ich den Angelschein habe fange ich mir 3 gesunde Forellen  weil ich Schöne Fische im Teich haben will und statt einem Teich mit bunten , teuren , großen Kois  ist das eine schöne Alternative finde ich zumindestens.



Du meldest dich im Forum an und willst dich erkundigen ob man eine Forelle im Teich halten kann.

Alle Antworten zeigen dir auf, dass eine vernünftige Haltung nicht machbar ist. Schon gar nicht mit deinen Eckdaten. 

Trotzdem bestehst du darauf es zu tun. Wenn dich eh niemand belehren kann, frage ich mich warum du die Eingangsfrage überhaupt gestellt hast. Das Thema ist aus meiner Sicht durch.


----------



## Christine (21. Okt. 2016)

Terminator schrieb:


> einen Profi


Ach


----------



## Terminator (21. Okt. 2016)

Sagt doch was ihr wollt ist mir egal .


----------



## Teich4You (21. Okt. 2016)

Sag ich doch.


----------



## Petta (22. Okt. 2016)

Terminator schrieb:


> Sagt doch was ihr wollt ist mir egal



Du scheinst ja ein ganz schöner Dickschädel zu sein...........beratungsresistent bis zum bitteren Ende..............schade !


----------



## Joachim (23. Okt. 2016)

Und dabei wollte er doch nur euer Amen für das haben, was er eh machen will und wird... Ihr bösen ihr.


----------

